# Help me ID Costco spotlight



## rktkt (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi all,

I joined the forum just to see if you guys can help me identify a spotlight I picked up at Costco 3-4 years ago. We charged it once, had some fun with it in the backyard a couple times, but it's been sitting in the basement ever since. I recently dug it out to spot deer in the woods behind my house, but I think the battery is shot from sitting so long without a charge. When I plug it into the wall, the green LED lights up showing a full charge but it obviously isn't charged. The battery is a 12V7Ah/20HR battery.

I'm assuming to make it work I'll need a new battery, but I'm wondering if there's a better choice than the 7Ah that can plug right in without any mods. Maybe a different bulb too, something that's an easy plug-in without too much brain damage modding. 

I'm also considering just selling it as is on eBay, especially if it's something that someone else could make better use of than me. 

Any help you could offer would be greatly appreciated!

Pics on the following link:
http://imgur.com/a/MCgHn


----------



## BVH (Jan 29, 2016)

Looks exactly like the body of my Costco HID but with an incandescent bulb. Is this equipped with two on-board cords - one that plugs directly into a wall receptacle and one with an on-board cigarette lighter/power outlet cord and plug?

You can usually pick up a new 7 or 9 AH SLA fairly cheaply online. The 9AH are usually the exact same size as the 7AH.


----------



## FRITZHID (Jan 29, 2016)

Incan version.
Go to batteries plus and pick up a 12v 9ah AGM. Its a direct replacement, just remember to charge it up once a month, but don't leave it on a charger 24/7 or you'll kill it.


----------



## rktkt (Jan 31, 2016)

BVH said:


> Looks exactly like the body of my Costco HID but with an incandescent bulb. Is this equipped with two on-board cords - one that plugs directly into a wall receptacle and one with an on-board cigarette lighter/power outlet cord and plug?
> 
> You can usually pick up a new 7 or 9 AH SLA fairly cheaply online. The 9AH are usually the exact same size as the 7AH.



Thanks for your reply. Yes, it has both cords inside the case. 

I'm thinking about picking up a 9AH battery and maybe a replacement bulb (something like a Phlips X-treme Vision) just to kick it up a little. 

Have people modified these with aftermarket HIDs, or is the only way to put one in these lights to buy them with the ballasts and everything already installed? I haven't taken it apart yet to see how much room there is in the housing.


----------



## BVH (Jan 31, 2016)

I don't remember anyone modding an incan version to HID. But there's plenty of room inside to mount a ballast, especially the slim type. With a 70 Watt slim and rated bulb, they throw quite far.


----------



## FRITZHID (Jan 31, 2016)

BVH said:


> I don't remember anyone modding an incan version to HID. But there's plenty of room inside to mount a ballast, especially the slim type. With a 70 Watt slim and rated bulb, they throw quite far.



+1


----------



## CLHC (Jan 31, 2016)

Dug out this Ole Costco HID bought prior to the Bay Area GTG some years ago.



 

 

 



It's been sitting a while, so will have to see if it'll charge. If not then maybe a SLA Battery is in order.


----------



## FRITZHID (Jan 31, 2016)

CLHC said:


> Dug out this Ole Costco HID bought prior to the Bay Area GTG some years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! I suggest replacing your sla anyways after that amount of time.
The same battery I suggested above will work nicely in your light as well.


----------



## CLHC (Jan 31, 2016)

FRITZHID said:


> Nice! I suggest replacing your sla anyways after that amount of time.
> The same battery I suggested above will work nicely in your light as well.


Thanks, and thank you for that lead in as to where to purchase the SLA.

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

Also forgot, is it supposed to make a "clicking" sound when charging?


----------



## FRITZHID (Jan 31, 2016)

Umm, no clicking that I'm aware of. 
What kind of clicking? Like.... Random clicks or in a rhythm? Small ticking or like a relay clicking on and off?


----------



## CLHC (Jan 31, 2016)

FRITZHID said:


> Umm, no clicking that I'm aware of.
> What kind of clicking? Like.... Random clicks or in a rhythm? Small ticking or like a relay clicking on and off?


Continuous rhythmic clicking while plugged and in charging mode. The lights goes back and forth from *Red* to *Green* all the while.


----------



## FRITZHID (Jan 31, 2016)

CLHC said:


> Continuous rhythmic clicking while plugged and in charging mode. The lights goes back and forth from *Red* to *Green* all the while.



94.6% sure it's just a bad battery then.


----------



## CLHC (Jan 31, 2016)

FRITZHID said:


> 94.6% sure it's just a bad battery then.


Sound advice and will report back when I do.

Thank you!


----------



## BVH (Jan 31, 2016)

Something in the back of my mind remembers a faint clicking in-sync with the led flickering or......? Will have to plug mine in and see what it does. I put a 9 AH SLA in some time ago and it's still in good shape. So maybe I'm remembering when the OEM 7 AH SLA was going south.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 15, 2016)

Just curious here, will a 12V 10Ah AGM SLA work?


----------



## BVH (Feb 15, 2016)

Should be fine to use. The more AH you can fit in, the better.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 15, 2016)

BVH said:


> Should be fine to use. The more AH you can fit in, the better.


Thanks! Looking to make a purchase, but decisions decisions going on here. . .


----------



## CLHC (Feb 20, 2016)

Battery just arrived via USPS. Installed and it's *green* lit fully charged. Will see when "the sun goes down" and I'll try to take a photo op of it.


----------

